# 15% de reste à charge, réalité ou pas?



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

Les PE sont rarement transparents sur ce qu'ils ont réellement en aide, mais parfois, certains me disent qu'ils n'ont pas grand chose à payer, mais si on ajoute les 15% de reste à charge, plus les IE, ça fait déjà une petite somme, 
par exemple contrat AC, 3€ de l'h et 45h semaine, il leur resterai 167€, je sais bien que c'est très peu au vu du service, mais ce n'est pas forcément "pas grand chose à payer"
Savez vous si dans la réalité, ils ne compteraient pas les 15 de reste à charge en incluant les IE et ou les IR?


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Cela me paraît improbable
La mensualisation est de 585€
Le reste à charge de 167€

Ce qui représente 418€ d'aide
Les parents doivent sûrement cumuler
CMG 188€ 
PAJE 182€
CRÉDIT D'IMPÔT 96€ / mois
On arrive à 470€


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

non les 15% a charge c'est si le salaire n'atteint pas le montant de la cmg
ex : le salaire de l'am est de 100€ le parent lui a droit a une aide cmg de 188€
et bien le cmg sera de 85€ et le pe devra payer les 15€ de sa poche...


----------



## Pioupiou (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Attention les IE sont à intégrer pour déterminer le CMG.
Salaire + IE x 85% = CMG si inférieur au plafond de sa tranche. 
Pour toucher le plafond il faut que le montant soit supérieur de 15% au CMG.


----------



## liline17 (22 Septembre 2022)

merci Pioupiou, la maman s'est renseignée ce matin, et c'est ce qu'elle a trouvé, j'avais mis un contrat fictif et facile à comprendre, je voulais juste connaitre le mode de calcul pour pouvoir renseigner les futurs PE.
Pour le contrat que je vais signer ce soir, le tarif horaire est plus élevé


----------

